# Our warfare in this vale of tears (William Perkins)



## Reformed Covenanter (May 22, 2020)

[O]ur life in this vale of tears is a continual warfare against the enemies of our souls; we must not therefore here look for rest and ease, but ever keep watch and ward against their assaults.

William Perkins, _The combat between Christ and the Devil displayed: or A commentary upon the temptations of Christ_ (London: Melchizedek Bradwood, 1606), p. 24.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

